# Sulawesi Waglers Pit Viper



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Just shed moments before...


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow thats stunning nice pics al... the floor is dirty again!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

quote=SuperTed;779196]Wow thats stunning nice pics al... the floor is dirty again!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:[/quote]

Yeah! :biteme:[...lol

I got in two new cages today so I was moving substrate around and setting up cages....just for that...no Gabby video for you..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

What a beautiful creature, Waglers are one of my favourite hots! Cannae beat that big dawg face.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to keep the one for my own.
He was no move at all all day. :grin1:


Brilliant pit viper with vivid body.:no1:


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

that is such a great bright color really cool photos the head shot is stunning


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

THAT IS STUNNING seriously al thats beautiful

Erik


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Simply awesome.

Thanks for sharing.




And i love your vids....keep 'em coming!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

stunner :no1:


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

man that is stunning!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

wow thats the best colour ive ever seen on a snake


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

> Yeah! :biteme:...lol
> 
> I got in two new cages today so I was moving substrate around and setting up cages....just for that...no Gabby video for you..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


you couldnt do such a thing.. your ruining gabby's publicity!


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

It's amazing the amount of variation in colour they manage to fit onto one scale. The stripe of colour running horizontally from the eye is simply stunning!


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

that is simply magnificent:no1::no1:


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning snake you have there, that's another one to add to my wish list after gaboons and a rough scaled bush viper. :smile:

By the way what snake hooks are you using as they don't seem to have any metal in them


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob_in_essex said:


> Absolutely stunning snake you have there, that's another one to add to my wish list after gaboons and a rough scaled bush viper. :smile:
> 
> By the way what snake hooks are you using as they don't seem to have any metal in them


I like those hooks very much. They are made by Ace-Capture-Equipment here in the US. They are made of Carbon Graphite rods like fishing poles with a polycarbonate hook. They are feather lite, very strong, and temperture neutral. They are not cold to the touch like metal hooks, so you don't spook the snakes by putting a cold hook to them.

Plus they are reall nice people to work with :no1:

Animal Capture Equipment Inc: Hook-Em™ Snake Hooks


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I like very much, but it looks quite grumpy ​


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> I like those hooks very much. They are made by Ace-Capture-Equipment here in the US. They are made of Carbon Graphite rods like fishing poles with a polycarbonate hook. They are feather lite, very strong, and temperture neutral. They are not cold to the touch like metal hooks, so you don't spook the snakes by putting a cold hook to them.
> 
> Plus they are reall nice people to work with :no1:
> 
> Animal Capture Equipment Inc: Hook-Em™ Snake Hooks



Thanks very much I was looking for a new snake hook for when handling adders (Vipera berus) as I don't like the metal one I have :no1:


----------

